# Taking a deep breath...



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

and preparing to take the plunge!

Lizzy continues to amaze me with her agility skills, and I think I'm almost ready to enter her in a trial. The venue where we train is holding a CPE trial mid-May, and I'm wondering if it is...presumptuous? arrogant? cocky? _delusional? _of me to be considering entering that one. Allow me to lay out my case for you, and then give me your thoughts, please.

Until recently, the only knowledge I had of agility was from watching the Purina Incredible Dog Challenge (if I happened to catch it) on television. Of course, what I was seeing was the best of the best. Over the past few months, I've watched Crufts, Westminster, and AKC Nationals either televised or on live-stream, along with attending a local AKC agility trial for two days. I was able to see not only the BEST dogs, but the novice dogs, too. From what I could see, Lizzy is at least as capable as most of the beginner dogs I watched. 

Today, Lizzy and I went over to the training facility on our own for about the third time this week. (LOVE having a membership! We've had the entire place to ourselves.  ) She's really coming along. You ought to see her go through the weaves - all 12 of them! She's beginning to speed up, and even two-footed it through once or twice. She's completely adorable (in my totally unbiased opinion  ), on the teeter - getting to the pivot point, and then crouching for the ride down. The A-frame and the dogwalk present no problems, and she sails over jumps of any style. The biggest problem is with the tunnels, and her stubborn certainty that someone MUST have dropped a treat somewhere in the vicinity that she must find before entering. This does sometimes slow her down, but not every time, and I think I can get her past that by mid-May. 

Before we left, another member came in with three Aussies. Since that indicated to me that she must have a certain amount of experience, I asked if she objected to me staying and watching her for a bit, to see if there was anything I felt I was neglecting to do while I was using the course. She was fine with it. Turns out, she is VERY experienced. She owns NINE aussies, and is currently running at least 6 of them (four of them at the masters level)!  Two that she practiced with today are entered in their first trial this weekend. They are two years old, and, seriously, Lizzy ran the course FAR better than either of them. That's what really gave me the idea that it may be time to give it a try.

Additionally, our trainer suggested that we skip the class that is usually recommended after the class we are currently taking, and go on to a higher level class where the other participants are more serious about competing. (I was so glad - I really wanted to get away from some of the dogs in our current class. The obedience skills of a couple of them are virtually non-existent, which really interrupts class!)

So, there it is. Should I give it a whirl, or am I deluding myself that she's - WE're - ready?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should give it a go. CPE is very user friendly and a nice way to get one's feet wet. Don't be surprised though if things go haywire. There is no way to recreate the energy of trials other than with trials and it is very different than class or fun matches. If nothing else you will get a read on how Lizzy feels in that environment and have a chance to figure out how to help her. CPE people are more fun than AKC people for the most part so there is really no embarrassment factor.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Go for it! But set your goals ahead of time. Many handlers use trials for training. As Lily CD said, there is no substitute for the trial atmosphere. I’ve met people whose criteria for their dog is to run X number of jumps, or hold their start line stay . . and then they leave the ring when they’ve accomplished what they set out to do. CPE has more levels than AKC. Some of the levels have no weaves.

CPE is very friendly, though the different events can be confusing the first time (colors, snooker, jackpot, full house). They may allow refusals or re-tries without NQing. The trials that I’ve attended allow same day entries.

A couple weeks ago my spoo was in his first agility trial sponsored by NADAC. They are also very friendly and allow training in the ring. My goal was to run him at a different venue to see how he responded. It was even a dirt surface, new to us. He handled really well, maintained his start line stays, and it was well worth the time. It was also half the price of an AKC trial ($11/run). My only regret was not having video of the runs so I could see my mistakes.

When you watch an entire day of agility trials you’ll see that many people don’t qualify. Dogs and handlers are inconsistent, have good days and bad. And yet we keep trying because it is FUN, even not qualifying. And the dogs don’t even know (unless we tell them?).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I definitely encourage you as well. You have the best circumstances - it's in the same building and equipment where you train so you and Lizzy have a certain comfort level that you won't have in another location. Plus CPE is so friendly and a good place to start.

What you'll learn is in addition to learning how use the apparatuses safely, and developing the handling skills to run your dog - that hanging around and competing is another skill that you will need to figure out. The only way to learn that is to start competing.

And as mentioned above, set your goals very low - everyone has plenty of NQ and often for stupid stuff.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Go for it, girl! Sounds like you're prepared to have fun and possibly win


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If only for the experience. I say DO IT!!!!!! 

OH, and Good Luck!................And put this in your pocket to remind yourself:


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement - and the reminders to curb my expectations!  I mailed the CPE membership application in today's mail. Hopefully, it gets processed in time to enter the trial in mid-May. Meanwhile, another facility is holding a practice trial at the end of April, and I'm going to try to go to that, too. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sounds like fun. Go for it and let us know how it went!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

It just so happens that there were THREE different venues holding agility trials in our area this past weekend - CPE, NADAC, and AKC. In an effort to educate myself on the similarities/differences between them, Lizzy and I managed to spend at least a little time at all three (as spectators only, of course). 

The CPE trial was held at a VERY nice indoor facility. I spoke with several different people (most of whom approached me - or, rather, Lizzy! because they found her so irresistible.  ). At the time I was there, games were going on, and they were very nice about helping me to understand them a little better. I confess to finding the description of the games in the rulebook very confusing! All in all, it was a good experience.

Next, we went to the horse barn where the NADAC trial was being held, and where the local group apparently regularly holds their trials. This was, of course, on dirt. And, unheated. (We had snow that morning!) Much smaller group, but they did appear to be close-knit. And, the fact that there were three different trials being held in such close proximity could certainly have affected their turn-out. However, I'm simply not the dirt-floor, shiver-in-the-cold-all-day type. I confess that I LIKE central heat - and A/C when appropriate! So, I don't think we'll be competing in NADAC.

The AKC trial was held in a YMCA's indoor soccer facility, which seems to be used regularly by two different AKC groups. It was a comfortable place to hang out, and great advertising for agility, as there were kids' soccer games going on at the same time on the other half of the building. I saw lots of people come over to watch the agility, and even answered a few questions about how it works myself. The people competing were friendlier than I expected, too. I can see us giving AKC a try at some point.

Last Friday, after class, our trainer told me to go ahead and start coming to the higher level class this week, which met today. What a difference! The other participants were so much more focused, and several of them have been competing for a long time, just not with the dog in this class. Lizzy handled the course as well as the best of them, though, and better than most of them! And, while giving some advice to the group, our trainer singled Lizzy and one other dog out, and said they were ready to compete.  (I had not yet mentioned that I was contemplating entering to her.) After class, I questioned her about this again, and she said Lizzy is definitely ready for a CPE trial, and would probably do well in AKC novice, also. I'm so proud of my girlie!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was telling one of my novice students to go to watch trials (without her dog, who is under a year old and very energetic in a way obedience people wouldn't appreciate at a trial just yet). I watched lots of obedience and agility and did steward at several obedience trials before I ever entered. You will be very happy to have spent the time you did watching those trials since it will take some of your nerves away when you take your first entries. I also am so happy to see that you were "brave" enough to take something that I think you started just for fun and are now turning it into a sport you are serious at playing with Lizzy. I certainly know that not everyone wants to compete (for all sorts of reasons), but I also think that if more people put their toes in the water they would decide to swim. It enriches our relationships with our dogs to do so.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

LizzysMom, I look forward to your updates, you and Lizzy are so ready for this. Good luck!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I was telling one of my novice students to go to watch trials (without her dog, who is under a year old and very energetic in a way obedience people wouldn't appreciate at a trial just yet). I watched lots of obedience and agility and did steward at several obedience trials before I ever entered. You will be very happy to have spent the time you did watching those trials since it will take some of your nerves away when you take your first entries. I also am so happy to see that you were "brave" enough to take something that I think you started just for fun and are now turning it into a sport you are serious at playing with Lizzy. I certainly know that not everyone wants to compete (for all sorts of reasons), but I also think that if more people put their toes in the water they would decide to swim. It enriches our relationships with our dogs to do so.


I admit, I'm having a ball with this.  The only exposure I ever had previously to agility was the "Incredible Dog Challenge" that they televise a few times a year, and I always avidly watched that. I considered trying it with our last dog - an ACD - just for fun in our backyard, but I still had kids at home, and then a job, and simply didn't have the time to pursue it. Lizzy is my "empty-nest baby" , and she's filled a hole in my life that I'm not even sure I knew was there. 

(CPE registration went through - now to sign up for that trial! :afraid


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

OK - showing my ignorance - what is CPE?


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Johanna said:


> OK - showing my ignorance - what is CPE?


CPE stands for Canine Performance Events, and it's one of several venues other than AKC that sanction agility trials, with its own rules and title/point system. I've discovered there's quite a few options for agility - in addition to AKC and CPE, there is NADAC, USDAA, UKI, and TDAA. Who knew?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations on your progress with Lizzy! Agility is such fun- and there are a lot of different venues. 

CPE is a very friendly venue, and I started with that as well. AKC is fine, tends to be more serious, and the rules a bit less flexible, but I have found the atmosphere pleasant.

Recently, I’ve been going to some ASCA (Australian Shepard Club of America) trials and I’ve really enjoyed them. My trainer breeds aussies and hosts them at her facility. They tend to be serious competitors, but it’s super friendly, I’ve always felt welcome there. Their courses are more challenging though, and there is some tough distance work in the games, but I’ve enjoyed them, and we’ve gotten quite a few Qs. Probably 80% of the dogs are aussies, but there’s a smattering of other breeds...although Lily is usually the only poodle!

So, don’t be afraid to look at different venues, it might surprise you what you find.

I’m completely addicted to agility now, there are worse addictions- lol!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Carolinek said:


> I’m completely addicted to agility now, there are worse addictions- lol!


Ha! Consider me a fellow addict!


----------

